

How Apple’s phantom taxes hide billions in profit - shawndumas
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/2012/07/23/how-apple-phantom-taxes-hide-billions-profit/m6tEhJwPM67I6L51SmjV7L/story.html

======
JacobAldridge
Single page - [http://www.boston.com/business/technology/2012/07/23/how-
app...](http://www.boston.com/business/technology/2012/07/23/how-apple-
phantom-taxes-hide-billions-profit/m6tEhJwPM67I6L51SmjV7L/singlepage.html)

I tell all my business 'students' to look up the Double Irish Dutch Sandwich -
knowing the process, even if not the specifics that make it legal, opens your
mind to options around revenue, profits, and tax. You'll likely never need
that solution, but you'll be less likely to simply make assumptions about
money again.

